# layout dye recipe



## bearcar1

Well now lads, as this year and decade thankfully come to a close I find myself in the shop with nary a spit of Dykem in the entire place. Not wishing to travel to all ends of the Earth tomorrow and a long holiday weekend following that, I am now curious if anyone has a 'recipe' or two for concocting ones own layout dye. Something that gives satisfactory results using common household chemicals. I have in the past used Sharpie markers to color the surfaces and that has sufficed on those occasions that a small area required marking out but this time I have a lot of real estate to cover and the marker idea just does not seem fitting. What say all of you closet chemists and back yard distillers, any suggestions?


BC1
Jim


----------



## tel

Just get a can of blue or black spray paint from the dollar store.


----------



## shred

Jumbo marker? 

For steel you can dip it in a copper sulphate solution. That's available as root killer in hardware stores here.

I saw a mixture published somewhere-- I think the idea was to crack open a Sharpie and dump the ink guts into a small jar of rubbing alcohol, then apply that with a swab or brush.


----------



## bearcar1

Ya' know, I may just attempt that method. It would have to be something that could be removed fairly easily with a solvent of some sort and not permanently stain the substrate. I'm going to be doing the layout on aluminum. Thanks guys. Anyone else have any suggestions or home remedies? 

BC1
Jim


----------



## tel

Well I do use a variant of Shred's brew as well - the ink outta a ball point pen refill, in a small jar of methylated spirit with a little bit of shellac dissolved into it.


----------



## Maryak

My Recipe,








 : : : : : :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## bearcar1

Bob, that is good!!!! Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof}

I'm most likely going to go that route as it seems to be the easiest overall. The George Washingtons in my wallet are in for a rude awakening when the sun gets in their eyes. :big: :big:

BC1
Jim


----------



## Omnimill

These are good:

http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Pilot_Super_Color_Marker_Jumbo.html

Vic.


----------



## cl350rr

I use a blue sharpie. 
dont cut it open, mix it with anything. just use the pen as is and apply an even coat to the surface. it will not permanently mark aluminum. clean with laquer thinner or simliar solvent and it comes off clean.

once coated, the part must be handled carefully as the ink will come off eventually from handling with your hands. it can easilly be reapplied. if you need to clean an area of it away quickly, rewet with the pen and wipe immediately.

Randel


----------



## joe d

cl350rr  said:
			
		

> I use a blue sharpie. Randel



+1 on the sharpie. Get your hands on the "Sharpie MAGNUM" .... 3/8" x 5/8" tip, you
can colour up a lot of territory in a hurry!


----------



## lazylathe

Omnimill  said:
			
		

> These are good:
> 
> http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Pilot_Super_Color_Marker_Jumbo.html
> 
> Vic.



That is what i use!
Works well and lasts for a long time.
You can also buy them fro Walmart for pretty cheap!

Andrew


----------



## ttrikalin

what 'bout lipstick? :-* :-* :-* 

not the one you want to wear every day -- perhaps that dirty red one that looks cheap?


take care, 
tom in MA


----------



## techonehundred

Bearcar, Here would be my recipe. 
take 1(2 at the most) gallon(s) of gas. add car. Drive to 355 and Ogden(sorry, those that don't know chicago area, but he is local). Add grainger salesman and $7.00. Then you have your dykem. :big:


----------



## bearcar1

:big: :big: THAT, is exactly what I did Tony. ;D I had forgotten all about this post from so long ago. Gees where does the time go when your not thinking about it. After pondering all of the methods suggested (I have used the Sharpie markers in the past to good effect) I realized that all of the trouble to brew up ones own concoction, wasn't worth it in the long run. Now I had driven past the location that Tony mentioned many, many times and just figured it to be a contractors outlet for whatever reason. Anyway, the female that answered the phone was quite sharp and new exactly what it was I was looking for and said the order would be ready at the 'will call' desk in about 20 minutes. That is about the time it would take me to put my coat on, grab my keys and drive over there. I spent the next hour or so discussing different items I had witnessed in the catalog with one of there other countermen and delightedly strolled out of the facility with my new bottle of Dykem Blue AND two copied of the latest Grainger catalog. (one for my buddy John) For those of you not familiar with these tomes they are about 6" thick and are very well organized and easy to to look things up in. I was happier than a clam in water and did not have to make a mess in the process. All told, around $7USD including MDS sheets out the door. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## Foozer

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Ya' know, I may just attempt that method. It would have to be something that could be removed fairly easily with a solvent of some sort and not permanently stain the substrate. I'm going to be doing the layout on aluminium. Thanks guys. Anyone else have any suggestions or home remedies?
> 
> BC1
> Jim



Used to use the Sharpies Permanent markers at work, they got banned as they did tend to leave an etch mark behind. Also near impossible to remove once some ketone hit em.

Course that was Big Brother's cousin, Liability that was doing the watching and Mr. Budgets foe, Do It Right, that kept the integrity intact.

On a model, Mr Budget has the loudest voice.

Robert


----------



## krv3000

hi just abit from me RS sell marking out dye


----------

